

How to use Oracle JDK bundled tools to solve Java OutOfMemoryError - priitp
http://plumbr.eu/blog/solving-outofmemoryerror-jdk-tools

======
guard-of-terra
I fail to see how it's interesting to general HN population, but if you
insist: you better replace jhat with Eclipse's memory analysis tool.

jhat is a wonderful tool that introduced me to memory analysis, but it fails
on large memory dumps and has long initialization times.

Anyway, memory analysis is a wonderful thing which I'll surely lack if I'd
move into C/C++ or dynamic languages (non-JVM hosted). It makes you deeply
understand your program's memory consumption.

